# MRV W/ HDVR2, SD-40, & HR10-250



## nathan909 (Oct 9, 2003)

Ok, I have 3 DirecTivos:
HDVR2
SD40
HR10-250

- All of them have been re-zippered today with newest "rbautch_files".
- I enabled MRV on all units.
- I entering in the IP's for the other 2 tivos during the setup.
= (on each tivo)
- I rebooted each tivo
- I entered speed and speed2 at bash after reboot.
- Only on my HR10-250 i can see me HDVR2 Tivo.
= Under the HDVR Tivo I do see some of the folders/programs.
= But if i select any of the the programs i get a "bong" and nothing happens.
 = On the HR10 i do not see my SD40 tivo
- On the SD40 and HDRV2 i do not see any tivos un the now playing list.

I did some searching here but I'm not sure what is wrong. I read somewhere that MRV doesn't work with the HR10, but that is the only one showing another tivo in the NowPlaying list.

Thanks for any Help!
-Nathan

eg:
--------
Tivo-HD-bash# speed2
TCP STREAM TEST to 192.168.1.203
Recv Send Send Utilization Service Demand
Socket Socket Message Elapsed Send Recv Send Recv
Size Size Size Time Throughput local remote local remote
bytes bytes bytes secs. 10^6bits/s % S % S us/KB us/KB

131070 131070 131070 10.04 18.78 87.25 97.91 380.675 427.159
--------
Satellite Internet


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

MRV is not available on HR10's. The zipper applies tivoapp patches for the HR10 itself, but relies on superpatch for the other tivos. You'll probably need to get superpatch and run it manually on your hdvr2 and dvr40 for MRV to work between them. For xfers using your HR10, you'll need to install mfs_ftp and use MovieLoader.


----------



## nathan909 (Oct 9, 2003)

Doesn't the zipper/rbautch install the superpatch?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yes it does, but superpatch won't help the fact there's no MRV software on the HR10-250


----------



## nathan909 (Oct 9, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> yes it does, but superpatch won't help the fact there's no MRV software on the HR10-250


Thats that i thought, but so far it's the only tivo showing another tivo in the NowPlaying area.

Was Superpatch installed on the SD40 & HDVR2 via Zipper?


----------



## nathan909 (Oct 9, 2003)

I ftped "superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl" to var/hack

I typed:
Tivo-160-bash# cd var/hack
Tivo-160-bash# superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl

I got:
Bash: .//superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl: No such file or directory


----------



## nathan909 (Oct 9, 2003)

nathan909 said:


> I ftped "superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl" to var/hack
> 
> I typed:
> Tivo-160-bash# cd var/hack
> ...


Ok i got it installed... needed to change permissions


----------



## shredhead (Oct 15, 2003)

you may want to use the diff file first. you will gain the ability to change networking settings from the Phone menu. 

it's in the same thread for the superpatch somewhere.


----------

